# No start!



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

Hello, new member here. I hadve ad 2019 Cruze w/turbo. 75k miles. Has never had one issue but recently i started it and moved so my husband could get out. Later i went to leave and it won't start. Cranks fine, but it sounds liket it has jumpped time, according to a neighbor. I can smell fuel and it has shown a check engine light. The neighbor had a scanner, said it was a cheap one, but no codes? Anyone have any ideas? Thank you


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Could be flooded. Hold the accelerator to the floor & crank again.

Happened to me with my port-injected Nissan years ago. Was at Mom's for a holiday & more people were coming. Cold, cold night. Mom told me, after it sat for a while, "Move it over there" And then again later, "no, no, move it to that other place!" Next day, it wouldn't start. Had it towed & the shop told me it was just flooded. If I'd held the gas pedal to the floor & cranked it, it would have eventually come to life.

In a carbureted engine, holding the throttle wide open while cranking will stop gas from being dispensed, automatically. In these computer-controlled engines, the program recognizes what you're trying to do & will stop dispensing fuel.

Jumped time? Gosh, I hope not at 75k miles. These have timing chains that should be good for many more miles than that.


----------



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

Thanks, ill give it a try!


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

My owner's manual has this:

2. If the engine does not start
after five to 10 seconds,
especially in very cold weather
(below −18°C or 0°F), it could
be flooded with too much
gasoline. Push the accelerator
pedal all the way to the floor
and hold it there as you hold
the key in START (or hold button, for keyless) for a
maximum of 15 seconds. Wait
at least 15 seconds between
each try, to allow the cranking
motor to cool. When the engine
starts, let go of the key and
accelerator. If the vehicle starts
briefly but then stops again,
repeat the procedure. This 
clears the extra gasoline from
the engine. Do not race the
engine immediately after
starting it. Operate the engine
and transmission gently until
the oil warms up and lubricates
all moving parts.


----------



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

I iust tried your suggestion and as it started i release the key and the engine continued cranking on its own. I had to turn the key completely off?


----------



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

Heavy smell of gas


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Sounds like you're on the right track. I can't suggest anything more than what I copied from the owner's manual. -- which says, basically, do it again until it stays running, but don't crank for longer than 15 seconds at a time w/ a 15 second break between attempts, so as not to overheat the starter motor.

From the carburetor days, we'd have to 'nurse' the gas pedal for a while, to keep it running, until the rich gas was cleared out. Don't race it too fast, like the manual says.

If it had jumped time, you probably wouldn't have got this far.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

If the starter motor won't disengage... did you earlier hold it cranking for a long, long time? Could've broken it? Hope not.


----------



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

Its dark and raining here so i will try again in the a.m. thanks again, happy new year.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

The ignition switch is just a computer input, it does matter how long you hold it.

I'd start by replacing the car battery.


----------



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

Im confused? Why the battery? There is no lag when trying to start?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Firstly, I'd bet you still have the original battery. A five year old battery is already on borrowed time.

Secondly, I've personally seen an engine crank just fine on a weak battery, but not have enough voltage left for proper ignition.


----------



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

I'll try the battery out of my husbands car, it only a month old. My car is a 2019, bought new in Oct. 2019, so not quite 4 years old. Thank you for your help


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

No thank you for revealing that secret information.


----------



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

Is it possibly cam or crank sensors?


----------



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

Wow, no thanks. Attitude is not needed or accepted!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Johnny B said:


> The ignition switch is just a computer input, it does matter how long you hold it.


Repeated for truth. The key just tells the computer you want to start. It does the startup sequence.

I don't know what holding it in start would do, but I'd think the computer would ignore it. 

Given the cold, I wonder if the starter is having a problem moving back into its rest position.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Agree, sounds like it's flooded. Have not experience this with my Gen 2, but I have had it start rough after a quick move around the driveway as if it were not running on all cylinders. My old Volvo would flood itself frequently if I did the same. Most fuel injected cars put in a pretty healthy squirt of fuel on a cold start that can wash down cylinder walls and make it hard for them to build up compression on the next start.

Hold the pedal to the floor and let it crank until the crank cycle times out. Release the pedal, give it ~30 seconds to cool down the starter, and try a regular start with no pedal and just a key turn.

Depends on the automaker, but the key turned to start has been a "suggestion" on many makes/models for years and they'll release the starter once started. Keeps owners from grinding it once started.

Sounds like your battery is fine. The AGM battery in these Gen 2's has tons of excess capacity, but you may want to pop it on a charger or take it for a longer drive once you do get it started back up to let it recharge.


----------



## chevy8gmman1! (1 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> The ignition switch is just a computer input, it does matter how long you hold it.
> 
> I'd start by replacing the car battery.


THERE IS OBVIOUSLY NOTING WRONG WITH THE BATTERY IT CRANKS OVER, SOUNDS LIKE IT HAS NO SPARK. THAT'S WHY YOU ARE SMELLING GAS.


----------



## Sam_east_606 (20 d ago)

As with many new gm's ma'am key function is not like your traditional key on and off,these newer gms have an auto start feature meaning when you turn the key you bump it and the car will start or turn over until it starts and it shuts the starter off automatically by the computer


----------



## Sam_east_606 (20 d ago)

But as somebody stated it sounds like you have no spark or you're just straight out flooded with no codes and no engine lights it's hard to tell


----------



## jerseypeach66 (15 d ago)

Ok, i just came back from NAPA and had the battery tested. Only producing 11 volts.They said the battery was no good. Its not flooded as it has sit for 2 days without trying it.


----------



## Sam_east_606 (20 d ago)

Yep,car will not start or run without 12volts going to everything in the car.good deal your problem is fixed


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know what happened. Interesting... in the old days, if the starter whirled the engine over smartly, and assuming your point-condenser ignition system was in reasonable shape (didn't the key at 'start' bypass a resistor?), the car would start. The fuel system did not even have an electrical connection, much less a dependence. With the high-pressure electronic fuel injection, maybe that's what quit? Or can the ignition system also not handle a slightly lower voltage these days?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Probably just worn down from repeated cranking attempts; I suspect the battery is still good. I've been able to crank both of mine on 11.8V. Hopefully it's just that simple.

There have been a handful of HPFP failures on the 1.4/1.5T.


----------

